
Lemmy a federated, open-source and privacy alternative to Reddit - jacksonsmith123
https://dev.lemmy.ml/
======
fullfatsoda
I used Lemmy quite early on. I love that it's made in rust, it did have some
speed problems at first but it seems more optimized now. My problem with Lemmy
is the same things I don't like about reddit, mainly strong biases in
political leanings and problems with moderators. Lemmy is IMO a better made
alternative to Reddit but it suffers from small userbase and potentially
similar problems with user/mods if later on it's more successful.

~~~
mawalu
It's important to note that this is critique against the instance run by some
of the developers and not the software itself. The point is that anybody can
run their own lemmy instance with different content and moderation

~~~
fullfatsoda
That's correct. Thanks, I forgot about being able to create other instances of
Lemmy.

------
technofiend
At this point IMHO creating Yet Another Social Media Site is not the answer.
Trolls and shills will jump to any new platform as soon as it becomes popular.
We need a system of trust that allows the same nuanced relationships people
have in real life but built in such a way that poor behavior doesn't benefit
people there to just act out or shout down anyone who doesn't agree with them.

------
toomuchtodo
Very cool. Is subreddit import and identity attestation (who I am on Reddit is
who I am on Lemmy) on the roadmap?

------
schwartzworld
For the record, I don't believe Lemmy has federation yet.

------
morceauxdebois
What nazi subreddit got banned now?

~~~
DarthGhandi
r/bigchungus

------
jacksonsmith123
Lemmy a federated, open source and privacy alternative to Reddit

